# hp proliant ML350-G6 SERVER/gaming



## malcolmrobbins92 (May 14, 2018)

hi I have a hp proliant ml350 g6 server / Gaming pc
specs are 
2x intel xeon 5670 - 6 core 2.93ghz cpu's
24gb ddr3 10600r   ram 
3x sas 640gb hard drives
1x nvidia gforce 980 gaming graphics card
1x usb 3 card pci express 1
2x corsair h100i coolers with dual fans on each rad
Perspex side panel with 12" fan pushin cool air in
2x 3tb 3.5" hard drives on sata 
soundblaster z - Soundcard 
blueray dvd player 
I must say I have no problem running 
call of duty on full settings with real ease 
tombraider the new on 2017 on full settings 
and done a benchmark on unigiene valley and hitting 6k plus on scores average 127 frames a sec 
plays fortnite at 96fps so im very happy
all in all this has so far cost me 
550 quid
all second user parts sourced from ebay and friends
any thoughts ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 14, 2018)

Youre fine despite being bclk limited. It would get you by for awhile till you need a serious upgrade in 2022.


----------



## malcolmrobbins92 (May 14, 2018)

thanks. at that point im upgrading to amd ryzen or? 
I would like to get newer server...but yep I do get what your saying. 
I found this great to build up tho, gained lots of insight into servers now


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 14, 2018)

malcolmrobbins92 said:


> thanks. at that point im upgrading to amd ryzen or?
> I would like to get newer server...but yep I do get what your saying.
> I found this great to build up tho, gained lots of insight into servers now



Not too much different than desktops, servers typically are limited by overclocking, especially when multiprocessors are involved, board makers leave the bios pretty sparse especially oems.

Ryzen Threadripper 3 (1P HEDT based on EPYC) might be out by then.


----------



## Caring1 (May 15, 2018)

What's the power consumption from that beast?
Maybe an X79 or X99 with a multi-core Xeon would be as effective and use less power, as well as being quieter.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 15, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> What's the power consumption from that beast?
> Maybe an X79 or X99 with a multi-core Xeon would be as effective and use less power, as well as being quieter.



The server is multicore x2, for 500 as a complete setup isnt bad.


----------



## malcolmrobbins92 (May 15, 2018)

I have it set with hyperthreading on in bios and it's running 2x 750w power supplies . I didnt allow them set up as one redundant . so equal power across them both. 
Tbh i don't notice any power difference from my amd fx system I had. No bad rise in electricity bills lol. 
I just like getting servers running games in quality fps.  And I like the mahussive ram this can take. 192gb does make me smile. I have 64gb more to go in but want all 192 before i do. I mean ...18x ram slots lol. 
Love it. 
And it can take the higher ghz processor's . i think i have one left to try.  
Max it out and sell it lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 15, 2018)

malcolmrobbins92 said:


> I have it set with hyperthreading on in bios and it's running 2x 750w power supplies . I didnt allow them set up as one redundant . so equal power across them both.
> Tbh i don't notice any power difference from my amd fx system I had. No bad rise in electricity bills lol.
> I just like getting servers running games in quality fps.  And I like the mahussive ram this can take. 192gb does make me smile. I have 64gb more to go in but want all 192 before i do. I mean ...18x ram slots lol.
> Love it.
> ...



Well it's a good hobby but here's another thing that you could do with it since it's a server you could probably game on it and run it as a gaming server at the same time and have enough performance where it's not affected you know whether it's a network server or if it's a local area network server for Lan parties.

Yeah about the ram thing I did some research on my rig and it as far as I can see from what I read that it unofficially support 64 GB not bad for a desktop system with 2012 architecture


----------



## malcolmrobbins92 (May 15, 2018)

This was with the GeForceGTX 970 and no watercooling but gives u an idea of what I got now.

Lol it has 2x gigabyte Ethernet ports so I assume I could. Tbh it's idling when most pcs are maxing out on ram or processor power ect. It's fun tho


----------



## Toothless (May 15, 2018)

Could use that extra CPU power for WCG.


----------

